# my new rescued baby boys!



## melissaaudrey (Dec 18, 2010)

Winston (left) and Oliver (right)... still a little camera shy!

After years of wanting rats, it has finally happened! Here's how.

My 21st birthday was just a couple of weeks ago, and my boyfriend had been working on a surprise for me. At the time we had no pets and he knew how badly I had always wanted rats. On my birthday, he blindfolded me and drove me somewhere I didn't know (so it would be a surprise when we got there). We arrived at the location, where he led me to the back of his car (still blindfolded) and opened his trunk, right before taking my blindfold off. In his trunk was an entire array of rat accessories and a home for them. Everything we needed! I then saw where we were. The Humane Society, who had just received a litter of 5 week old baby rats. I couldn't believe it. After playing with them for a while, we settled on two baby boys, and I haven't been happier since. 

Oliver is a lot more outgoing than Winston, who is very bashful. Oliver is already giving me kisses and comes out of the cage and onto my arm when I open it. Winston is much more timid. I am hoping he becomes more outgoing in time!

They sleep together every night, and have been so responsive to handling. I am so in love.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That has to be the best birhtday present ever, especially since your boyfriend had all of this planned out and the way he carried it out. It's like a rat lovers fantasy lol. I am so glad that you finally got rats though, they are amazing pets. And the fact that you rescued them is amazing. It might take some time to get Winston out of his bashful stage, but I am sure with some extra love and care you will manage. And this forum is a great way to learn and expand your rattie knowledge :3 Hope to see you and your ratties around the forums :3


----------



## reasonedmelody (Dec 16, 2010)

You have the best boyfriend ever!! What beautiful boys!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They look so sweet!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

That is so wonderful, what an amazing gift. How creative and thoughtful of him! And what handsome boys.


----------



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

What an awesome story!! That is so sweet, and what handsome boys you have!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous boys.


----------

